# TC Community Listening Chain!



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Think of this as a way to build community here on TC while also getting all of us to expand our listening repertoire:

*Building a Chain *
Imagine a blind person who is led to a short chain attached to a rock wall. She is told to grab the first chain link and to feel toward the end of the chain where she will add a new chain link. The next person does the same thing etc. The chain grows with each person.









*Rules*
Each participant submits one piece of music (a musical chain link) -- a piece he/she feels that everyone on TC should listen to. Preferably, add a youtube clip; but if not that, at least list a specific recording that is easily available on Spotify, iTunes, or GooglePlay. Before adding your chain link, you must first listen to (or already know) every piece submitted before you. Feel free to make comments on each piece.

Please do not submit a work that lasts more than 30-45 minutes. Otherwise only submit a portion of that work. I know this might be painful to cut a longer work, but in the name of the game, it has to happen. In other words, we don't want someone submitting an entire Wagner opera or Morton Feldman's String Quartet No.2.

Tell us about the work, why you like it, and maybe some background that might help us enjoy it more.

Lastly, please don't submit a work that is already represented.

*If You Can't Say Something Nice...*
P.S. If you feel like this is a bad idea or is not going to work, or you hate me, please do me a favor, and just don't comment.

:tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Interesting idea.

I guess I'll start.

*Composer: Ludwig van Beethoven

Piece: Symphony No. 7 in A Major*






Since I think most of us if not all have heard this marvelous piece, I won't go into too much detail, but I like this piece because it has wonderful melodies- every movement's melody is amazing. Yes, even the second movement I love, although I know a lot of people don't really like it on TC. Along with good melody, Beethoven has a lot of variety- cheerful in the first movement but not frantic- moody in the second movement, joyful in the last two movements. If, by any miracle, you've never heard this symphony before, you will recognize it as it is used in many commericals and movies. Enjoy a fine piece by a very fine composer!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

A perfect first choice. I was kind of hoping it would be Beethoven up first to represent the "rock wall" - I'm looking forward to hearing this recording. It's a great piece!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

*Florent Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82*






From Beethoven to Schmitt. This piano concerto has got to rank among my top five - it is extremely inventive and stays true to its romantic roots while incorporating recent musical revelations. I love that, instead of having the piano in the spotlight the whole piece (as in traditional concertos), the instrument is swept into the folds of the surrounding orchestra; it is a united force, not two sides combating for attention. This is Schmitt at his finest, and I encourage you listen to more if you enjoyed it.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Portamento said:


> *Florent Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I am loving this piece, I've never heard of it! Wonderfully original, with styles of many prominent composers while incorporating his own. Any favorite recording of this I should get?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Wow, I am loving this piece, I've never heard of it! Wonderfully original, with styles of many prominent composers while incorporating his own. Any favorite recording of this I should get?


Lucky for you, there's only one. 

https://www.amazon.com/Symphony-Concertante-Piano-Florent-Schmitt/dp/B00005S7WY (don't listen to the review!)

You can PM me if you want more Schmitt recommendations, but feel free to explore his music your own way.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Lucky for you, there's only one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Symphony-Concertante-Piano-Florent-Schmitt/dp/B00005S7WY (don't listen to the review!)
> 
> You can PM me if you want more Schmitt recommendations, but feel free to explore his music your own way.


Thank you, I will definitely try to order this soon.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Portamento, I found another recording of the Schmitt Symphonie Concertante, Op.82

with Sermet on Piano and David Robertson, conducting. I just listened to it. Good recording quality.

The piece reminds me, in some ways of Gershwin, wrt orchestration, and I feel a link with this composer and Ravel. A very attractive work, and something I will definitely listen to again. Thanks for the introduction to this composer!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Portamento, I found another recording of the Schmitt Symphonie Concertante, Op.82
> 
> with Sermet on Piano and David Robertson, conducting. I just listened to it. Good recording quality.
> 
> ...


Same performers, different edition!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I guess this thread is losing steam before it even got started. Bummer. Oh well. I'll post my contribution and let it fade away into the sunset and end up in TC thread limbo.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> I guess this thread is losing steam before it even got started. Bummer. Oh well. I'll post my contribution and let it fade away into the sunset and end up in TC thread limbo.


That's sad. This thread was a great idea.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

So, I like this thread idea a lot. The only problem I see is that if it becomes a place that people start putting their 'obscure but worthy' pieces, it could take a LONG time for someone new to the thread to catch up, and then be able to participate. That said, I'm familiar with Beethoven's 7th, and will listen to the Schmitt piece which I'm not familiar with, and then will try to add a piece.

Any thoughts on how to let people 'catch up'? Perhaps relax the rules so they only have to listen/be familiar with the last 10 pieces (even this is complicated because if they start with the earliest piece in the 10 piece chain, there could be more links before they finish). But we could just assume they start their chain there, and once they reach the 10th piece after that, they can post something.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

*Bach Partita no.2 in D minor for solo violin*

I've listened to and appreciated the previous two pieces, and offer up another. To me, the Partita no.2 represents the full range of emotion, and truly has the power to grab a listener. I find that Itzhak Perlman does it best for me. I like and appreciate Hilary Hahn and Joshua Bell's versions, but they seems more transparent and technical for me than I would like for that specific piece. I truly think Perlman best captures the full variety of emotions expressed in the piece.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Robert Gamble said:


> So, I like this thread idea a lot. The only problem I see is that if it becomes a place that people start putting their 'obscure but worthy' pieces, it could take a LONG time for someone new to the thread to catch up, and then be able to participate. That said, I'm familiar with Beethoven's 7th, and will listen to the Schmitt piece which I'm not familiar with, and then will try to add a piece.
> 
> Any thoughts on how to let people 'catch up'? Perhaps relax the rules so they only have to listen/be familiar with the last 10 pieces (even this is complicated because if they start with the earliest piece in the 10 piece chain, there could be more links before they finish). But we could just assume they start their chain there, and once they reach the 10th piece after that, they can post something.


Excellent idea. I'll edit the OP.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

OK. It won't let me edit the OP. So we'll just make the change here:

*For those that enter the chain down the road, don't feel that you must listen to ALL previous submissions. Ideally, yes, you would do that, but for the sake of not getting things too bogged down, please listen to at least the most recent 5-10 submissions. *

Thanks!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Portamento said:


> *Florent Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm generally enjoying this piece although I tend not to care for Jazz (which the piano part in particular reminds me of stylistically more than almost any other classical piece I've listened to). This means that I tend to appreciate the orchestral parts more than when the piano takes the lead...


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

dillonp2020 said:


> I've listened to and appreciated the previous two pieces, and offer up another. To me, the Partita no.2 represents the full range of emotion, and truly has the power to grab a listener. I find that Itzhak Perlman does it best for me. I like and appreciate Hilary Hahn and Joshua Bell's versions, but they seems more transparent and technical for me than I would like for that specific piece. I truly think Perlman best captures the full variety of emotions expressed in the piece.


Sublime. I don't have enough Bach (although I have a reasonably large number of his works - not sure I really need 4 Cello Suites though...). This work feels so natural as if there's no other way for the notes to follow each other. Maturely joyful is the emotion I apply to the music as I listen. As if experiencing something unexpected but with enough maturity to be able to instantly appreciate how precious the experience is. Reminds me of how I've felt the past few months with my first child.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

And here's my offering. A fairly traditional symphony by one of the few women composers of her time. I originally bought this coupled with her 1st symphony more out of curiosity. And discovered music that deserves to be heard:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

A nice piece before bedtime


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's the first five entries:

Beethoven, Ludwig van - Symphony No.7, Op.92 (Karajan) -- Tchaikov6 
Schmitt, Florent - Symphonie Concertante, Op. 82 (Sermet/Robertson), -- Portamento
Bach, J.S. - Partita No.2 in D minor for Solo Violin, BMV 1004 (Perlman) -- dillonp2020
Farrenc, Louise - Symphony No.3, Op.36 (Sanderling) -- Robert Gamble
Torroba, Frederico Moreno - Burgalesa (1928) (Bungarten) -- Kjetil Heggelund


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Here's the first five entries:
> 
> Beethoven, Ludwig van - Symphony No.7, Op.92 (Karajan) -- Tchaikov6
> Schmitt, Florent - Symphonie Concertante, Op. 82 (Sermet/Robertson), -- Portamento
> ...


I need to listen to the last two- after that am I allowed to post again?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Perlman gives such a soulful performance. I'm familiar with Hahn's version. I'd never heard this version. Truly an exceptional performance.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I need to listen to the last two- after that am I allowed to post again?


I originally was thinking that each person would only ever submit one work, but it could certainly work to have more than one submission. I think the important thing is to get diversity and involve lots of people.

So, what do you think is a reasonable interval (of other submissions) before reposting? 10 works? 20 works? 50 works? 5 feels too soon.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> I originally was thinking that each person would only ever submit one work, but it could certainly work to have more than one submission. I think the important thing is to get diversity and involve lots of people.
> 
> So, what do you think is a reasonable interval (of other submissions) before reposting? 10 works? 20 works? 50 works? 5 feels too soon.


Yes- I vote for 15, since many people probably will know much of the pieces being posted.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds good - ok to repost after 15


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Robert Gamble said:


> And here's my offering. A fairly traditional symphony by one of the few women composers of her time. I originally bought this coupled with her 1st symphony more out of curiosity. And discovered music that deserves to be heard:


I wasn't expecting much of this piece, having never heard of her, but, WOW! An amazing talent. How has this work gotten swept under the rug all these years?! It's as good as a Mendelssohn symphony.

I can't help but think that if she would have been born in a time with less social handicaps on women, she would likely be a household name.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Kjetil, every time I hear classical guitar, I'm mesmerized. I think it is an under explored arena for many listeners, myself included. Could you PM a list of recordings to check out?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

And now I'm caught up. I really thought I was going to do John Adams, Prokofiev or Abrahamsen's new work -- "let me tell you" but I'm going to opt instead for a masterpiece that Saint Saens wrote during his last year(s) of life -- his clarinet Sonata. I don't know much of SS music, but this piece has such purity (like the best of Schubert) and also conveys a certain wistful understanding that life is precious and ephemeral. I just love it. This YouTube recording is very good but if you can hear the Friedli recording, its even better. Enjoy!

https://www.amazon.com/French-Clari...d=1496305349&sr=8-4&keywords=clarinet+friedli

https://play.google.com/music/m/Bsre6jjnhol3aztmtwmmtfhqmba?t=French_Music_for_Clarinet


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> A nice piece before bedtime


Short and sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> And now I'm caught up. I really thought I was going to do John Adams, Prokofiev or Abrahamsen's new work -- "let me tell you" but I'm going to opt instead for a masterpiece that Saint Saens wrote during his last year(s) of life -- his clarinet Sonata. I don't know much of SS music, but this piece has such purity (like the best of Schubert) and also conveys a certain wistful understanding that life is precious and ephemeral. I just love it. This YouTube recording is very good but if you can hear the Friedli recording, its even better. Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/French-Clari...d=1496305349&sr=8-4&keywords=clarinet+friedli
> 
> https://play.google.com/music/m/Bsre6jjnhol3aztmtwmmtfhqmba?t=French_Music_for_Clarinet


Listening to the Fideli recording... very contemplative and soothing indeed...


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Sounds good - ok to repost after 15


Perhaps after 15 or if the thread has been dormant for 10 days?


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> I wasn't expecting much of this piece, having never heard of her, but, WOW! An amazing talent. How has this work gotten swept under the rug all these years?! It's as good as a Mendelssohn symphony.
> 
> I can't help but think that if she would have been born in a time with less social handicaps on women, she would likely be a household name.


She actually has a pretty decent spread of recorded works (9 albums on Google Play). Obviously not as prolific as other composers, but what she wrote is, IMO, comparable in quality to the tier beneath the greatest composers.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

This is a suite from Shostakovich's opera _Moscow Ceriomushki_. Played by Philadelphia Orchestra. Quite an easy listen.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

If you've never bothered with Frank Zappa, please give this a chance. "Fans" of his who have bought his albums through the years will recognize most of the tunes and themes. His music is demanding and rhythmically complex. Many of the tunes are simple, and easy to get. Lots of percussion. Somehow the interest in Zappa's music has gained worldwide interest, especially in Germany and the Norwegian countries.

Uncle Meat and The Dog Breath Variations stated out as 'songs' from the album Uncle Meat, and were largely percussion pieces which were concocted in the studio. This album came out in March of 1969. The music presented here is a new orchestrated arrangement.

In 1990, Zappa was diagnosed with terminal prostate cancer. The disease had been developing unnoticed for ten years and was considered inoperable. After the diagnosis, Zappa devoted most of his energy to modern orchestral and Synclavier works. Zappa died on December 4, 1993 at his home with his wife and children by his side.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Oiseaux Exotiques - Olivier Messiaen


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Here's Karajan's recording of Sibelius's 4th symphony. Not quite as accessible as the 5th or 2nd, but extremely rewarding and dramatic. It's become my favourite Sib Symphony


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> If you've never bothered with Frank Zappa, please give this a chance. "Fans" of his who have bought his albums through the years will recognize most of the tunes and themes. His music is demanding and rhythmically complex. Many of the tunes are simple, and easy to get. Lots of percussion. Somehow the interest in Zappa's music has gained worldwide interest, especially in Germany and the Norwegian countries.
> 
> Uncle Meat and The Dog Breath Variations stated out as 'songs' from the album Uncle Meat, and were largely percussion pieces which were concocted in the studio. This album came out in March of 1969. The music presented here is a new orchestrated arrangement.
> 
> In 1990, Zappa was diagnosed with terminal prostate cancer. The disease had been developing unnoticed for ten years and was considered inoperable. After the diagnosis, Zappa devoted most of his energy to modern orchestral and Synclavier works. Zappa died on December 4, 1993 at his home with his wife and children by his side.


This was fun, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*Restatement of OP with Updated Guidelines and Current list*

*This is a way to build community here on TC while also getting all of us to expand our listening repertoire:*









*Building a Chain*
Imagine a blind person who is led to a short chain attached to a rock wall. She is told to grab the first chain link and to feel toward the end of the chain where she will add a new chain link. The next person does the same thing etc. The chain grows with each person.

*Guidelines*
Submit a piece of music that hasn't been submitted previously (a musical chain link) -- a piece you feel that everyone on TC should listen to. Add a youtube clip; if possible; If not, list a specific recording that is easily available on Amazon, Spotify, iTunes, or GooglePlay. Before adding your chain link, first listen to (or already know) at least the 5-10 pieces submitted before you. Feel free to make comments on each piece.

Please do not submit a work that lasts more than 30-45 minutes. Otherwise only submit a portion of that work. I know this might be painful to cut a longer work, but in the name of the game, it has to happen. In other words, we don't want someone submitting an entire Wagner opera or Morton Feldman's String Quartet No.2.

You can repost again after an interval of 15 other submissions or if there has been no submission for 10 days.

*Updated List*
Beethoven - Symphony No.7, Op.92 (Karajan) -- Tchaikov6 
Schmitt, Florent - Symphonie Concertante, Op. 82 (Sermet/Robertson), -- Portamento
Bach, J.S. - Partita No.2 in D minor for Solo Violin, BMV 1004 (Perlman) -- dillonp2020
Farrenc, Louise - Symphony No.3, Op.36 (Sanderling) -- Robert Gamble
Torroba, Frederico Moreno - Burgalesa (1928) -- Kjetil Heggelund
Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 167 (Friedli) -- 20centrfuge
Shostakovich - Suite from Moscow Cheremushki, Op.105 (Chailly) -- Gabriel Ortiz
Zappa - Uncle Meat and The Dog Breath Variations -- millionrainbows
Messiaen - Oiseaux Exotiques (Thibaudet) -- AfterHours
Sibelius - Symphony No.4 (Karajan) -- Tallisman


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Inadvertently, we have also created a new postmodernist pastiche composition. 
When several videos are posted on the same page, it is possible to play them simultaneously! The result is a random mix of music, not unlike John Cage's Variations IV! Try it!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

millionrainbows said:


> Inadvertently, we have also created a new postmodernist pastiche composition.
> When several videos are posted on the same page, it is possible to play them simultaneously! The result is a random mix of music, not unlike John Cage's Variations IV! Try it!


That is Sooo Coool! You can also adjust the relative volumes to get a little more or less of different pieces. A juxtaposition of Zappa, Shostakovich, Messiaen, and Sibelius. I doubt that's been done before. Unless you do a lot of psychedelic drugs.

Charles Ives is smiling in his grave.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Giving it a bump. Help us out TC'ers!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, I have a piece in mind but can't post- it hasn't been 10 days _or_ 15 pieces yet! I would definitely post, but at the moment I can't...


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Go for it Tchaikov6! I'd love to hear the piece!
We'll change it to every 5. Maybe we can get 5 of us at least to keep it going


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> This is a suite from Shostakovich's opera _Moscow Ceriomushki_. Played by Philadelphia Orchestra. Quite an easy listen.


Definitely an easy listen.. and something very nice to unwind to after a brain taxing work day!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Oiseaux Exotiques - Olivier Messiaen


Pretty sure I heard part of this on Mozart in the Jungle. Just really not my thing. I did listen to it the whole way through, but beyond making me feel kinda stressed out I didn't get much from it.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ah, here is something I'm quite fond of that is not too well-known.

*Composer: Alban Berg

Piece: Seven Early Songs*






Quite Romantic in style for Berg. A lot of variety, and a lot of emotional depth as well. These were written from 1905-1908 and are wonderful pieces, some of my favorite by Berg.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

(Sir) *Frederic Hymen Cowen*: _Indian Rhapsody_ (1903)

Cowen is one romantic that I never get tired of. He was a master orchestrator, and it shows in the extended techniques that his music often requires performers to use. He had a real gift for melody, and used it generously. There are never any stale moments.

The _Indian Rhapsody_ of 1903 is no different. While none of the tunes are authentic, this is Cowen at his wildest (and that is undoubtedly a good thing).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay will give it a try:

Chopin Rondo à la Krakowiak Op. 14 for piano and orchestra .



> Of all the piano + orchestra works Chopin wrote, this one has (arguably) the most beautiful introduction. A soft, meditation where the piano hums a melody, the woodwinds lag to complete it, and the strings soar above. The rondo itself is probably one of the least well known of Chopin's works, which isn't too much of a surprise, but it is a delightful dance that makes for great morning time music.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Ah, here is something I'm quite fond of that is not too well-known.
> 
> *Composer: Alban Berg
> 
> ...


Beautiful singing to a gorgeous piece. Never heard it before! Looking forward to a 2nd listen!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

New sacred music by composer Caleb Burhans. So beautiful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> Go for it Tchaikov6! I'd love to hear the piece!
> We'll change it to every 5. Maybe we can get 5 of us at least to keep it going


But with even 5 it's not going very fast is it?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Pugg said:


> But with even 5 it's not going very fast is it?


No, It's barely breathing. 

I thought it would be a fun idea but it just hasn't taken off like I thought it might. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> No, It's barely breathing.
> 
> I thought it would be a fun idea but it just hasn't taken off like I thought it might. Any suggestions?


I am afraid not, It's just like polls, sometime they go on for days and others neglected in just 24 hours.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Beautiful singing to a gorgeous piece. Never heard it before! Looking forward to a 2nd listen!


I'm glad you liked it!

And even though there have only been 3 posts after mine, I'll post again anyways, since no one else seems to be, and this thread is dying... 

*Composer: Anton Bruckner*

*Piece: Mass No. 2 in E Minor*






One of my favorite Bruckner pieces, I actually prefer it to any of the symphonies except 4, 7, and 8. Religious (obviously), deep, and chillingly beautiful. Quite underrated!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> And even though there have only been 3 posts after mine, I'll post again anyways, since no one else seems to be, and this thread is dying...


It's all of our faults that this thread is dying. Yes, there have been three posts after yours -- posts on which _no_ discussion has taken place. Why add to that? :scold:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree that there certainly does need to be more discussion.

One of the things that I think keeps a thread like this from taking off, is that, fundamentally, people are reluctant to listen to things that they might not like. It is tough to overcome that sense of selfishness to experience new works. But, it can be sooo rewarding....

I for one, am really glad I have had the opportunity to hear Frank Zappa's work, stuff by Berg I didn't even know existed!, Works by fantastic under-the-radar composers like Schmitt and Farrenc, whose work is wonderful but largely unknown. I have also relished the opportunity to revisit a few works I haven't heard in a while, like Beethoven 7 and Sibelius 4.

I think this is a rewarding experience. Perhaps we need to hit a reset button and promote this a little better. Maybe a new thread title, revamped rules/guidelines. Please give some input and we can try this again. I would hope we could at least get 10 regular contributors to really open things up.

Thank you to those of you who have been willing to listen and share music and contribute - especially *Tchaikov6, Portamento, Robert Gamble*. I really, really appreciate it!

:tiphat:


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Tallisman said:


> Here's Karajan's recording of Sibelius's 4th symphony. Not quite as accessible as the 5th or 2nd, but extremely rewarding and dramatic. It's become my favourite Sib Symphony


Sibelius 4 is my favorite of his symphonies as well. The Karajan performance is excellent.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I like this thread! Great idea.

Here's a wonderful set of pieces for bass viol duet by Sainte-Colombe:






---sorry, I can't get the YouTube "embed" option to work. Suggestions?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> New sacred music by composer Caleb Burhans. So beautiful.


Interesting piece... I like that it's short so it doesn't overwhelm me (like the Bruckner Mass might for some people). Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Omicron9 said:


> Here's a wonderful set of pieces for bass viol duet by Sainte-Colombe:


Why have I never heard of this composer before? I'm only a minute or two in, but I'm already loving it. I don't know why, but it just sounds so different from other music being written during his lifetime (After some research on the composer- 1640- 1700. I wonder if Bach would have known about and been inspired by Sainte-Colombe's music. Parts of it sound a lot like the viola da gamba sonatas. A lot of variety in the music as well, which I always like!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Why have I never heard of this composer before? I'm only a minute or two in, but I'm already loving it. I don't know why, but it just sounds so different from other music being written during his lifetime (After some research on the composer- 1640- 1700. I wonder if Bach would have known about and been inspired by Sainte-Colombe's music. Parts of it sound a lot like the viola da gamba sonatas. A lot of variety in the music as well, which I always like!


Excellent, glad you like it, Tchaikov6. Sainte-Colombe was rather prolific, but the vast majority of his output was for viols; often bass viol, which I love. Such a beautiful sonority.

-09


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*Restatement of OP with Updated Guidelines and Current list*

*This is a way to build community here on TC while also getting all of us to expand our listening repertoire:*

*Building a Chain*
Imagine a blind person who is led to a short chain. She is told to grab the first chain link and to feel toward the end of the chain where she will add a new chain link. The next person does the same thing etc. The chain grows with each person.

*Guidelines*
Submit a piece of music that hasn't been submitted previously (a musical chain link) -- a piece you feel that everyone on TC should listen to. Add a youtube clip; if possible; If not, list a specific recording that is easily available on Amazon, Spotify, iTunes, or GooglePlay. Before adding your chain link, first listen to (or already know) at least the 5 pieces submitted before you. Feel free to make comments on each piece.

Please do not submit a work that lasts more than 30-45 minutes. Otherwise only submit a portion of that work. I know this might be painful to cut a longer work, but in the name of the game, it has to happen. In other words, we don't want someone submitting an entire Wagner opera or all of Morton Feldman's String Quartet No.2.

You can repost again after an interval of 5 other submissions or if the thread is pathetically dying.

*Updated List*
Beethoven - Symphony No.7, Op.92 (Karajan) -- Tchaikov6 
Schmitt, Florent - Symphonie Concertante, Op. 82 (Sermet/Robertson), -- Portamento
Bach, J.S. - Partita No.2 in D minor for Solo Violin, BMV 1004 (Perlman) -- dillonp2020
Farrenc, Louise - Symphony No.3, Op.36 (Sanderling) -- Robert Gamble
Torroba, Frederico Moreno - Burgalesa (1928) -- Kjetil Heggelund
Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 167 (Friedli) -- 20centrfuge
Shostakovich - Suite from Moscow Cheremushki, Op.105 (Chailly) -- Gabriel Ortiz
Zappa - Uncle Meat and The Dog Breath Variations -- millionrainbows
Messiaen - Oiseaux Exotiques (Thibaudet) -- AfterHours
Sibelius - Symphony No.4 (Karajan) -- Tallisman
Berg - Seven Early Songs (Auger) -- Tchaikov6
Cowen - Indian Rhapsody -- Portamento
Chopin - Rondo à la Krakowiak -- Pugg
Burhans - Magnificat -- 20centrfuge
Bruckner - Mass No.2 in E minor -- Tchaikov6
Sainte-Colombe - Concerto(s) for 2 Viols (Les Voix Humaines) -- Omicron9


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

from Wikipedia:

"Jean de Sainte-Colombe (ca. 1640-1700) was a French composer and violist. Sainte-Colombe was a celebrated master of the viola da gamba. He is credited (by Jean Rousseau in his Traité de la viole (1687)[1] with adding the seventh string (AA) on the bass viol."

I hadn't heard of him either! Very attractive music, expertly crafted. I can't help but think of two birds or animals that are constantly in motion, playing, enjoying each other, frolicking (yes, I used that word. I also carry a European Man Bag). I love the interplay between the two instruments.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> from Wikipedia:
> 
> Jean de Sainte-Colombe (ca. 1640-1700) was a French composer and violist. Sainte-Colombe was a celebrated master of the viola da gamba. He is credited (by Jean Rousseau in his Traité de la viole (1687)[1] with adding the seventh string (AA) on the bass viol.
> 
> I hadn't heard of him either! Very attractive music, expertly crafted. I can't help but think of two birds or animals that are constantly in motion, playing, enjoying each other, frolicking (yes, I used that word. I also carry a European Man Bag). I love the interplay between the two instruments.


Nice deployment of "frolicking."  :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I liked those Berg songs as sung by Arleen Auger; too bad they cannot be located on CD.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> You can repost again after an interval of 5 other submissions or *if the thread is pathetically* *dying*.


Time to post again....

*Composer: Frank Bridge

Piece: Piano Sonata, H. 160*






A creative, marvelous work with many memorable ideas, Bridge's Piano Sonata is maybe my favorite work by him. You can hear the atonal influences of Schoenberg as well as lush, Romantic ideas. Bridge's Piano Sonata is a remarkable work.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I think I looked up this piece at your recommendation on another thread. I really like it a lot. It is also really nice to follow it with the score.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here I am posting again!

*Composer: Kimmo Hakola*

*Piece: Clarinet Concerto*






Quite an interesting piece, I stumbled upon it on youtube once. Some of it almost feels jazzy, and there are exciting "Rite-of-Spring"like passages. Some are thoughtful and expressive and Romantic, while others feel roughly dissonant and jagged. Try this piece out, it's quite amazing!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Kjetil, every time I hear classical guitar, I'm mesmerized. I think it is an under explored arena for many listeners, myself included. Could you PM a list of recordings to check out?


Or perhaps start a new thread with those recommendations.


----------

